# Musique de Table



## Vortex

One of my favorite work for percussion is _Musique de Table_ (Table Music) by Thierry de Mey.
Just listen (and watch!) under this link..., and enjoy!
http://professorbadtrip.wordpress.com/2012/04/21/thierry-de-mey-1/


----------



## Moira

Yes, great music. 

Do you have a link with this performance? I notice it is the first post you have made, so I was wondering.


----------



## Vortex

Moira said:


> Yes, great music.
> 
> Do you have a link with this performance? I notice it is the first post you have made, so I was wondering.


Not at all. I discovered this piece in a concert in Cologne a few months ago and liked it very much, so I put it on my blog on contemporary music to share it with other music lovers.


----------

